

Does programming language influence acquisition opportunity? - bmull
http://bmull.com/does-choice-of-programming-influence-acquisit

======
mikeleeorg
Interesting comment by Mark Suster. That leaves PHP, Java, and Python,
perhaps. Did Suster ever expand on his comment?

I would think this depends on the acquiring company and their disposition to
the language you're using - and the capabilities you've built.

Back during the rumored YHOO & MSFT acquisition, there was some concern over
how a LAMP shop (YHOO) could integrate with an ASP.NET shop (MSFT). I don't
know how much of an influence that had in the acquisition negotiations, but I
wouldn't be surprised if it was at least a bullet point on the list of "Cons."

